# Question after shooting new M851.



## lefty49 (Dec 24, 2008)

Just shot my new M851 with shrouded hammer. Had trouble pulling hammer to set at single action while loaded. Does fine when not loaded. Will this work its way out with time or do I have an issue?


----------

